# 4 1/2 month old Golden Testicles?



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My golden is 6 months old now, and I can't really see his testicles unless I really look too. Might have to do with the fur as well. Kinda of covering hiding them


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Have the testicles dropped? Can you feel them? With all the fur, a Golden's scrotum isn't as obvious even as an adult dog.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I am sure you have been to the vet for the pup's check-up, shots, deworming etc. What did the vet say? 
I think it is normal in a pup that age, for the testicles to be defined but not really a noticable size yet. But when in doubt, take him to the vet and have him checked out.

Lol, might want to rethink that title of the thread though


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

i understand what you mean when chester first came home i thought he was a girl for a second lol. and to top it off he only had one testicle. but now you can definitely tell he's a boy lol. find out from your vet no silly question is a dumb one.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

First, I just have to say that this thread has one of the most "unique" titles I've ever seen. 

Chance is super, _super_ small, (he left the room so I can tell you guys this :wave. You have to really look to see that he's a male. Maybe that's why he still squats...he doesn't want anyone to see "it". 

I remember at my last shop we groomed a Pomeranian that was very well endowed. You could see he was a male from across the parking lot. His name was Bear and he weighed a whopping 4 lbs., (I'll bet that 3 of those lbs were...well, you know ), and he was "bigger" than Chance, who's 95 lbs. Seriously, he was kind of a freak of nature. The guy that helped out in grooming was also a vet tech at Bear's vet's office. He had a "reputation" there, too. I like the way Chance is, I don't think I could handle having a dog like Bear. Too many comments. :uhoh:


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

kwhit said:


> First, I just have to say that this thread has one of the most "unique" titles I've ever seen.
> 
> Chance is super, _super_ small, (he left the room so I can tell you guys this :wave. You have to really look to see that he's a male. Maybe that's why he still squats...he doesn't want anyone to see "it".
> 
> I remember at my last shop we groomed a Pomeranian that was very well endowed. You could see he was a male from across the parking lot. His name was Bear and he weighed a whopping 4 lbs., (I'll bet that 3 of those lbs were...well, you know ), and he was "bigger" than Chance, who's 95 lbs. Seriously, he was kind of a freak of nature. The guy that helped out in grooming was also a vet tech at Bear's vet's office. He had a "reputation" there, too. I like the way Chance is, I don't think I could handle having a dog like Bear. Too many comments. :uhoh:


your post made me laugh soo much :roflmao:


----------



## JackCates (Oct 6, 2012)

Willow52 said:


> Have the testicles dropped? Can you feel them? With all the fur, a Golden's scrotum isn't as obvious even as an adult dog.


No I have not tried to feel them but when he is on his back playing I can see what looks like something about the size of a fingernail. There is alot fur covering it but still seems it should be more easily seen. I don't know if his testicles have dropped. Maybe that happens at a certain age but I don't remember this with any of my past dogs.


----------



## JackCates (Oct 6, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Well, I am sure you have been to the vet for the pup's check-up, shots, deworming etc. What did the vet say?
> I think it is normal in a pup that age, for the testicles to be defined but not really a noticable size yet. But when in doubt, take him to the vet and have him checked out.
> 
> Lol, might want to rethink that title of the thread though


I did not ask the vet this the last time he was there. 

My last Golden actually had exceedingly immense testicles.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Loki is a week older than your boy & he definitely looks like a boy, & has done for some time now. But as with the human race, I guess dogs 'bits' come in all shapes & sizes. I don't know at what age the testicles descend. Your vet will be able to tell you that.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

You should be able to feel both testicles in place by 6 to 8 weeks of age.Annef


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

In a puppy the testicles can go up when it is cold, or the pup is excited so they can yo-yo. Soon that will change and they will grow too large.

Check him when he is standing and calm. You should be able to feel both, but they may be really small at this age or else ask your Vet to check for them. You need to know if any/both are undescended.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Haa! I thought by the title I was going to get to see a pup with "Golden" nuggets! Darn,,, but then we would have a few pages telling the OP to take him to the Vet. (giggle)


----------

